# White spot?



## aquarium geek12 (Mar 13, 2006)

I've got three botia macracanthas(clown loach) in a tank. Three of them had what looked like white spot but when i put in a copper based antidote two loaches still had white spot. what is this disease?I've got eight tiger barbs,six pearl danios and three kuhli loaches in the the tank as well and they don't have any signs of the disease.The clown loaches lie on the substrate under the flow of the filter with their fins clamped. The pH reading is 7.0 and I feed the fish algae pellets,tropical flake food,daphnia and frozen bloodworm(not at the same time).Have I done somthing wrong? Please help!


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i wish i knew too. my betta has a white spot, i am treating with melafix but its not helping.
maybe a fungus... lets try primafix


----------



## aquarium geek12 (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your betta. I've found out what's wrong with my clown loaches. When clown loaches suffer from stress they get small white spots on their body. Sometines the stress is caused by unsuitable tank mates or to many fish in one tank.I've removed my danios and the loaches are looking better allready. I don't know if bettas suffer from this. Did you ask your local vet?


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

oh i didnt know that! no i havent thought of asking my vet! 
if it is stress it must had been from me cycling with him! i looked at it today and it looks like its clearing up! ummm lets just see if it goes away now that my cycling is over and everything is stable now.


----------

